# Flamingo



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

My buddy from work TJ Davis and I headed down south to spend two days with some of the forum members of tribenwater.com. We had a blast but, I found it hard to fish in the wind without a trolling motor or a push pole... go figure We were able to catch a few small snook and one little redfish but, considering the conditions i wasn't too disapointed with our efforts. The only down point of the weekend was loosing a nice 32"ish snook right at the boat with a hand on his tail.

Two men i admire for their photography skills and angling ability, pulling out the map to discuss their destination for the day








A guide that i envy for his knowledge of these heavenly waters








The tide was low








Birds were enjoying natures sunday all you can eat brunch


























Small redfish








small snuke








Sunset in angling paradise


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

quit feeding the birds


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

those plastic pieces where $28 a piece


----------



## beavis (Dec 11, 2006)

here is mine for the weekend

Didn't know if I was going to make it til the last minute on this one. Made it down by about 9 o'clock Friday night. Got there and the wind was barely anything but I knew it was on the way. Then about 10:30 that nightit showed up. teh suck.

Fished the whitewater bay side to try and avoid it but that was not happening. The inside is still a weak point for me fishing down there but I was going to give it a try and the windy conditions did not make it any easier. Managed a couple little snooklets and sight fished a jewfish that was about 24 inches or so. Blew some shots on other bigger reds and bigger snook. Lost several lures to the mangroves.










another one









I actually saw this guy swimming on a mud flat in about a foot of water. From a distance I honestly thought it was a redfish until I got it to the boat. This was my first jewfish so I was stoked about that. 


















This guy was on one of the rivers. It was fine when I ran by but wasn't to happy about getting its picture taken.




























these guys found me at my secret lunch spot, yes i was eating lunch when they showed up










showing pictures of the day



















thank you very much Lee for the great food

who's been drinkin in this one? 









here's a clue









great meetin you Alex


Sunday the wind was still blowin and I decided to fish the outside. I heard about the vultures eating pieces of trucks window seals and wipers and scratching paint jobs. I put a tarp on mine the second day after seeing this. I chased them off of Sam's and Tanner's truck about 4 times and they would just go right back.














































I ended up getting a couple of small reds and about 3 trout and a handful of ladyfish, jacks, and cudas. 



















The canal


















I fished all areas that I had not fished before. Using the GPS I ran 130 miles in total over the weekend. Had fun with friends and made some new ones.


----------



## orlgheenoer (Dec 10, 2006)

Awsome pictures RJ


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Cool trip.


----------



## St._Sophie_Girl (Dec 13, 2006)

OMG.... Tanner cut his hair!!! nice..


----------



## B.Lee (Apr 29, 2008)

Nice pics, looks like a great time was had by all.


----------



## MATT (Apr 30, 2007)

Hey Guys if I knew you were there would have stopped and said hey. Shinner Killer and I were there also.


----------



## dphil33843 (Oct 1, 2008)

looks like a fun trip man.


----------



## HaMm3r (Dec 11, 2006)

Nice photo journal of the trip! [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif] Congrats on the first jewfish and thanks for sharing the story.


----------



## oldschool (Feb 22, 2008)

A bird did the same thing to my truck yesterday. Crapped all over it too. This was on the Outside ramp.


----------



## Apollobeachsam (Dec 14, 2006)

Hey Tanner.. it was good to see you guys down there. Even Jan showed up for a bit.

Here's some photos I manage to take while down there..

Had a blast will be there again next year.

http://i27.photobucket.com/albums/c189/scssam/oct2008
/N33_5005.jpg


----------



## redfish (Nov 12, 2008)

Very nice, guys! Thanks for the pics...


----------



## Flyline (Mar 3, 2008)

Awesomee pics! Now I wanna go to flamingo sooner!!


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Great photos and review. I was there that week end, but had issues with my boat so I had to leave... 

It was still nice to be home for a short period of time. I stop off at 9 Mile pond, and hit a 5 pound bass for a photo. Release him back to the water. Oh well there will be other days to go fishing.

As always I love the photos they are very nice, and make for an escape from work. I can almost feel the wind, and my line start to run. Great photos!

CarlosNoe


----------



## Shinerkiller (Dec 12, 2006)

> Great photos and review. I was there that week end, but had issues with my boat so I had to leave...
> 
> It was still nice to be home for a short period of time. I stop off at 9 Mile pond, and hit a 5 pound bass for a photo. Release him back to the water. Oh well there will be other days to go fishing.
> 
> ...


I saw u guys heading back around 9ish. I passed u with a black tacoma


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

My Gheenoe is a Red one: What can you do we got there around 3:30 AM to drop the boat...Our pump was dead... Yea we did not go out because our Bildge pump was dead. 

Our last trip to Flamingo two weeks ago was kind of hard on us. Our boat took on water, and Engine broke. We had to paddle almost 15 miles, and had to sleep out under the stars with 60 degrees landing on us. Rangers picking us up, and everything. My wife must of called them 100 times....Thank god he knew who we were, and around what location to find us. 

Also we had no Radio so it was a big deal with my wife. My brother and I have been to Flamingo 100 of times this year alone, via Kayak (Hell Bay inside out), now boat also. We have never had issue (Over night that is), but leared a good lession. Now I go out ready for almost anything...Cigars/Voka hidden on boat  .

So now I have a check list of items. We tend to go in deep...15 miles per hour compared to our Kayak man power speed is great. I would love to get a 25 MPH on my Gheenoe.

We are going to camp out for a week in Dec....maybe move from spot to spot outback etc. :-X


----------



## CarlosNoe (Sep 5, 2008)

Shinerkiller we talked to some guys that day that were there to meet up with you. I think you were going to take them up front for a trip.


----------

